# Hondura and Regina are having an emotional affair



## Shattered (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband is doing a chat on his computer with a lady. Once he forgot to close his computer and I could see that both he and the lady were using fake names. I know him that if I confront him he would be angry and will make an excuse that the girl doesn't even know who I am. Please advise should I confront him or catch him red handed or use some more psychological technique. The chat ran as follows:
Hondura : Hi darling. I missed you the whole day but you didn't call or sent an sms
Regina : I was having the same feeling that you are too busy with your wife and have no time for me
Hondura : No I was busy at work. Now when I work hard their are two women who are angry
Regina : Ya of course. You will one day had to choose one. I am patient and will give you time.
Hondura : Thanks darling. You are so understanding. I wish my fat lady would also behave similarly.
Regina : You should not say like that. May be some day I will also get fat. I am thin because I am just 30 and your women is 47
Hondura : No my dear I have seen your photo. You will remain as smart as you are now. Oh I like those shapely figure of yours. Your bust line, waste and hips are just great. It must be a teaser for all men around you 
Regina : You are sweet talker. I don't trust one word you say.
Hondura : You will when some day I will come to your town and whisper this in your ears with my arms around your waste
Regina : When are you coming to Guadalajara
Hondura : Give me a few weeks to tell you that. I myself am desperate to see you and we have to get a bit more intimate than you allowed me to go last time


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

You definitely need to save that for your lawyer...and any others you come across, they will come in handy.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Confront him and don't take any guff from him about it. The fact that he hasn't seen her in person yet just means he hasn't physically cheated, but everything else he was talking about is definitely cheating and a betrayal, not to mention insulting calling you fat.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Keylogger the computer and find out the depth of the rabbit hole. Google Spector Pro.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> Confront him and don't take any guff from him about it. The fact that he hasn't seen her in person yet just means he hasn't physically cheated, but everything else he was talking about is definitely cheating and a betrayal, not to mention insulting calling you fat.


Not certain why you say he hasn't seen her in person yet? "...we have to get a bit more intimate than you allowed me to go last time "

THEY ALL GET MAD WHEN YOU CATCH THEM!!! THEY ALL TRY TO TURN IT ON YOU NOT TRUSTING AND BEING SNEAKY AND BUTTING INTO THEIR PRIVATE LIVES!

Expect it, don't go for it, be ready for it...confront him. Not doing so at this point is simply allowing it to continue and get worse. He is spitting on you, unless you are content to allow that to happen until he leaves read other posts on this forum, learn and confront.


----------

